# Best conditions around summit?



## rmpeddie (Apr 8, 2007)

*The Jane and Winter Park*

Hey Mike travelling has sucked the past few days huh? Winter Park and the Jane are starting to come into it. The base is building and the snow is pretty damn good. The new lift to the top of Parssens Bowl (the highest 6-pack in America) has been running fairly steady but the back-side is not open yet. The traffic has been minimal and waits in lines are the same. The bumps on the Jane side aren't VW's yet but they are growing with each storm. The tree's are still a little thin so don't dig to deep on your turns.

I don't think you'd be let down with a trip over here. Plenty of open lifts and trails.

rip it up bra


----------



## Mike123 (Dec 10, 2007)

rmpeddie said:


> Hey Mike travelling has sucked the past few days huh? Winter Park and the Jane are starting to come into it. The base is building and the snow is pretty damn good. The new lift to the top of Parssens Bowl (the highest 6-pack in America) has been running fairly steady but the back-side is not open yet. The traffic has been minimal and waits in lines are the same. The bumps on the Jane side aren't VW's yet but they are growing with each storm. The tree's are still a little thin so don't dig to deep on your turns.
> 
> I don't think you'd be let down with a trip over here. Plenty of open lifts and trails.
> 
> rip it up bra



Thanks for the advice, I will deff hit WP on at least one day.

Any advice on A-basin and Loveland? I was wondering if A-basin would be worth it considering that the slow is less than usual


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Rocked the basin today. It was decent. The snow has that great chalky feeling, but she's still a bit thin all over. Been out of town until christmas, so I'm not sure what other resorts look like.
Joe


----------

